# Kompressor zum rendern bei Adobe After Effects



## Jo€rG (7. März 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen !

Ich wollte mich mal informieren welcher Kompressor bei Adobe After Effects am besten ist. Ich habe bei mir relativ viele zur Auswahl (z.B. : MS MPEG-4 3688 V2, ist es evtl. auch möglich noch weitere zu installieren ?  ) , allerdings entspricht keiner meinen Wünschen. Ich würde das Video gerne möglichst klein halten ( vom Speicherplatz her ) und trotzdem eine gute Bildqualität erzielen. Wie macht ihr das ? Sind evtl. noch andere Programme dafür nötig ? Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe ! 

Grüße und frohes Video-Editing


----------



## kasper (7. März 2004)

Ich würde XviD  oder DivX  nehmen.


----------



## Jo€rG (7. März 2004)

Hmm, Divx hab ich schon versucht ist von der Qualität auch in Ordnung, aber irgendwie sind die Farben dann verändert ( meine graue Hose z.B wird fast pink... ).
Xvid sagt mir leider nichts, da müsste mir noch jemand bei helfen 
Sorry, habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich das Video hinterher noch auf dem DVD Player abspielen will.


----------



## kasper (10. März 2004)

Wenn du nur einen normalen DVD Player hast, dann nützt dir DivX oder Xvid überhaupt nicht, weil der Player nur VCD (mpeg-1), SVCD (mpeg-2) oder DVD (mpeg-2) abspielen kann.

XviD ist der direkte Konkurent zu DivX, und ist Freeware. Sieht man auch an den umgedrehten Namen.


----------



## Jo€rG (11. März 2004)

hmm, ist irgendwie komisch, ich habe gar keinen mpeg-2 oder mpeg-1 codec. Habe nur den oben genannten ! Habe mal einen Screenshot gemacht, damit ihr seht welche Kompressoren mir zur Verfügung stehen. Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich die Mpeg-2 bzw. 1 herbekomme ? Danke schonmal !


----------



## kasper (11. März 2004)

Dort  befinden sich nur Codecs für den AVI-Container. Du musst bei den Exporteinstellungen noch mal etwas genauer umschauen, falls AE überhaupt mpeg erstellen kann. Ansonsten musst du es als AVI machen, und das AVI dann mit einen anderen Programm wie z.B. TMPGEnc in mpeg konvertieren.


----------



## Erpel (11. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von kasper _
> *Ansonsten musst du es als AVI machen, und das AVI dann mit einen anderen Programm wie z.B. TMPGEnc in mpeg konvertieren. *


Das würde ich dir generell empfehlen, der mpeg-encoder von Premiere ist nichts so der Bringer so weit ich weiß. Mit TMPGEnc hast du mehr Möglichkeiten und der mpeg2-support ist 30-Tage kostenlos dabei.


----------

